# How to keep an active arthritic dog from insanity



## Old Shep

MY BC is 6 years old and now has arthritis in his elbows. He takes Trocoxil and Glycoflex (as prescribed by the vet).

My problem is that he is a VERY active dog. We have had to give up competitive agility (I now do fun agility, with no jumping. Basically, weave, tunnel and see saw). I go walking at the weekend with friends (about 3-4 hours), which the vet has OKed, but I am looking at other acttivities I could do with him (I will get clearence from the vet before I do anything, though). Whatever I do, it must not involve jumping.

Apart from agility, he has also had to give up flyball (we were useless, but he loved it!). He is also a registered therapet, but we gave this up partly because he got bored, but mainly because of the petrol expenses. We live miles from anywhere!

I had thought of perhaps showing him (just for the stimulation, not the glory! He's a neutered, long legged ISDS collie off working stock and is far from "beautiful") but, after going along to a ringcraft class to observe, I think he'd hate it. I am thinking of (gulp!) obedience, but he may wreak havoc in the ring :lol:

Any suggestions for activities I could do will be gratefully recieved!


----------



## Dally Banjo

How about hydro thats realy good :thumbup:


----------



## Staffx

Dally Banjo said:


> How about hydro thats realy good :thumbup:


I second this, depending on whether is is osteo or rheumatoid you need to be careful of the temp, if it is osteo any lake/resevoir/paddling pool will be fine, if it is rheumatoid then you are looking at specialist heated facilities.

There are a couple of advantages to hydro, obviously it is none weight bearing, the temp (depending on whether hot or cold can be beneficial for both conditions) and also the pressure the water places on the legs will help to remove any swelling etc.

Once in the water you could do retrieves etc, which would hopefully help both mentally and physically.


----------



## Oenoke

I'm surprised your vet hasn't recommended hydrotherapy to you.

There's lots of tricks you could teach that wouldn't put strain on that joint or search games, put food or favourite toy under flowerpot, etc.


----------



## Old Shep

Thanks for the replies. I'm not rerally looking for something to help his arthritis, I'm looking for something to stimulate him. He panics when he's out of his depth in water (he has actually only swam onec, when he fell in from rocks on the beach!) and I doubt he'd like it 

Searching for stuff would be an idea as would teaching him some tricks. Can anyone recommend a good book of tricks?

Someone mentioned Rally-O (I think that's what it's called). Does anyone have any experience with this and would it involve a lot of jumping?

He's such a lovely dog and it seems so unfair that this has happened to him. He spends all day in the garden, watching the world go by, and I take him out in the car wherever I'm going. He still gets an hour walking each day, but I have to watch if I'm walking with very hyper friends dogs.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

How about finding scents, like the thing they do when you have a particular hankerchief with a scent on and then they have to find and distinguish the
one with the required scent on from a group of others.

I also saw a good idea on tv, where someone made liquidised chicken sort of broth,put it in a squeezy bottle and laid trails of the scent for dogs to track with a reward at the end of each trail for them to find. Perhaps something you could do in the garden, that would be gentle exercise, plus he has to use his brain and nose for.

Other than that to keep him busy indoors, stuffed frozen kongs, treat balls that you put kibble in and set so it distributes one here and there as they roll it around and play with it. Plus there are a lot of other doggie puzzle things now on the market, that they have to use their brain to figure out how to get treats and things out of.

Hope this might give you a few ideas if you havent thought of them already.


----------



## Guest

I would suggest that you start him on hydro while he's young, he will almost certainly need it as the arthritis progresses. Better to start now than stress him when he's old


----------



## Staffx

Old Shep said:


> I'm not rerally looking for something to help his arthritis, I'm looking for something to stimulate him. He panics when he's out of his depth in water (he has actually only swam onec, when he fell in from rocks on the beach!) and I doubt he'd like it


It's not that you would just be doing to help the arthritis it is just this would also be a bonus, you can make it stimulating and it will tire him out. Depending on the size of your garden but last year costco were doing swimming pools (the inflatable round ones about 8ft diameter) for about £30/40.

As for the fear I think it would be well worth investing the time in getting him swimming as I feel it will be invaluable latter on.


----------



## Old Shep

That's good points about the hydro. I never thought about getting him used to it for the future. I shall look into this as there is a new hydro set up a couple of miles away. It's run by a physio and I know that Petplan would cover the cost.

That trick with the mushy chicken is brilliant! -have you been watching Being Human, perhaps? 

I shall also make up some scent finding problems for him to solve. My friend has offered to lend me a book of tricks, too.

Thanks, folks!


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Old Shep said:


> That's good points about the hydro. I never thought about getting him used to it for the future. I shall look into this as there is a new hydro set up a couple of miles away. It's run by a physio and I know that Petplan would cover the cost.
> 
> That trick with the mushy chicken is brilliant! -have you been watching Being Human, perhaps?
> 
> I shall also make up some scent finding problems for him to solve. My friend has offered to lend me a book of tricks, too.
> 
> Thanks, folks!


Actually the mushy chicken trick, was the one and only Cesar Millan, but dont tell anyone its our secret!!:lol:


----------



## Jenny Olley

teach him to track collies love tracking, you could start off just scuffing your feet waking in a straight line putting pieces of his normal food or sausage down on the floor, then let him follow the track, see if you canfind any trainers in your area that will help you with the basics.


----------



## Guest

Hydro can be pretty daunting even for a dog that loves water, it took my water loving retriever 3 visits before he was comfortable, so don't expect miracles in the first few trips


----------



## Old Shep

I shall bear all that in mind  My older collie was a wizz at tracking and retrieving. We attended a few sessions with a local trainer (just for fun) and he was a star. He was used whenever objects were "lost" and could be guarunteed to find them. He was so tenatious. He would also retrieve from water, regardless of how far it was. I really think that if I had not gone on to do agility with him, he could have done gundog trials! Unfortunatly Tip is not quite so focused, but I shall make it my aim for this year to get him as obsessed with tracking as he is with balls!!!!


Your CM secret is safe with me, Sled dog!!

Off topic, but apparently he has recorded a series of his show (and I use the word "show" purposefully) in the UK and it's due for broadcast soon. It will be interesting to see if his approach has changed at all and if he alters his methods for the UK market.


----------



## Jenny Olley

Old Shep said:


> I shall bear all that in mind  My older collie was a wizz at tracking and retrieving. We attended a few sessions with a local trainer (just for fun) and he was a star. He was used whenever objects were "lost" and could be guarunteed to find them. He was so tenatious. He would also retrieve from water, regardless of how far it was. I really think that if I had not gone on to do agility with him, he could have done gundog trials! Unfortunatly Tip is not quite so focused, but I shall make it my aim for this year to get him as obsessed with tracking as he is with balls!!!!
> 
> Your CM secret is safe with me, Sled dog!!
> 
> Off topic, but apparently he has recorded a series of his show (and I use the word "show" purposefully) in the UK and it's due for broadcast soon. It will be interesting to see if his approach has changed at all and if he alters his methods for the UK market.


is tip obsessed with tennis balls or the chase, if its the balls itself you can use them on your track.


----------



## Old Shep

Like most males, Tip loves his balls!

I shall try him with retrieving balls first. He already plays hide and seek in the house with balls, so hopefully, he'll be just as interested outside.


----------



## Mydass

My oldest Springer Spaniel has Arthritis of one of his elbows and he swims once a week. This helps to keep the joint mobile and support it. Before the joint get too stiff it is well worth taking your dog to swim.

My insurance company (NFU) pay for all my requirements for his Arthritis, all his drugs,blood tests , xrays , Hydrotherapy etc including an MRI scan and have done for the last 2 years.

Another thing my lad has is laser therapy to the joint plus the lady who owns and runs the canine Rehab Center does some chiropractic work when necessary. 

To find something to keep him occupied. my friend has a Collie and she loves coming for walks with me as I am always throwing a retrieve for my spaniels or hiding a tennis ball for them to find. 

I do Canine Touch which also helps my lad.


----------



## Old Shep

Just getting back to say I have been trying to train Tip to do a few tricks and he's much more clever than I thought! We're getting on well and my friend has promised to lend me a book on dog tricks she has.
I haven't been able to do any ouitside tracking as the weather is **** and I have to walk on the beach, which is rubbish fro tracking!

Thanks all!


----------



## andyjannero

Supplements are a good way to help a dog suffering from arthritis. Mixed diet foods are adding directly to food supplements. These foods do nothing to control weight, but weight is not a problem, these foods can be studied and used.


----------

